# Trap out pics



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Before (see cone exit at bottom, barely)









After









Before









After


Successfully trapped out with queens.


----------



## scrapiron (Aug 18, 2011)

Cant see any pics.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

can you see them now?


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

nice job !


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Very Nice indeed.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Thanks. A lot of work but the bees are worth it. 
The second pic of the two super hive, was checked this morning. In three weeks, they built out 17 med frames completely with lots of brood (great laying pattern) and capped honey.
The queen is nice and fat with beautiful coloration. She's obviously content with her new surroundings.
Best trap out so far.


----------



## efaure (Apr 30, 2012)

So, you found the Queen and put her into the new hive and they followed her in? How did you find the Queen and isolate her to get her intot he new hive?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

With a trap out situation, the bees will soon realize they are unable to get back into their hive and the scout bees will find a new place to take up residence. IF you are patient enough, eventually the queen follows the rest of the crowd to the new diggs.
At least that has been my experience. So far this season, 5 trap outs, five queens and a crap load of bees!
Some of my trap outs from start to finish may take as much as a month.
This way I can get the bees that hatch as well. Well.... at least of few of the brood anyhow.


----------



## AJ Boss (May 30, 2012)

ok so now i know what a trapout is, wish i knew this a week ago!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

We were here a week ago I'm pretty sure! lol


----------

